# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Anguilla Crime

## Cliff

Hopefully this will help with some of the problems they have been having.
http://www.bviplatinum.com/news.php?...e/anguilla?p=1

----------


## andynap

I think it  would be better if they were arrested in Anguilla.

----------

